# APR Presents the Turbocharger Upgrade Loyalty Program!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

We’re pleased to announce the turbocharger upgrade path just got a little easier little for our loyal APR customers. Starting today, *if you’ve purchased an APR ECU Upgrade and want to upgrade to one of our Stage III or K04 turbocharger systems on FSI, TSI and TFSI engines, you can take advantage of fantastic savings!* We’ve also lowered our standard pricing on select systems as well. It’s our way of saying _“thank you”_ for enjoying our ECU Upgrades before stepping up to the big leagues!

To see the savings, head on over to our product pages and take a look at the new pricing tiers. *APR customers can take $300 off K04 Turbocharger Systems, and $500 off Stage III Turbocharger Systems!* Additionally, APR’s $149 “fully loaded” EMCS Program Switching can be added for free!

*Our new loyalty pricing is as follows:*


$2,299.99 – Save $300! – APR K04 Turbo System (Trans EA113/EA888 Gen 2)
$2,399.99 – Save $300! – APR K04 Turbo System w/ 3Bar Map (Trans EA888 Gen 1)
$2,999.99 – Save $300! – APR K04 Turbo System (B7/B8/B8.5 A4/A5)
$4,999.99 – Save $500! – APR Stage III GTX2867R Turbo System (EA888 Gen 1)
$5,999.99 – Save $500! – APR Stage III GTX2867R Turbo System (EA113)
$9,499.99 – Save $500! – APR Stage III GTX3576R Turbo System (TT RS)
Free – Save $149 – APR “Fully Loaded” EMCS Program Switching Upgrade

_All pricing is in USD for the US market. For pricing/participation outside of the USA, please contact an APR importer._

*Thank you and Go APR!*


----------

